# Debt-ridden farmers threaten to grow marijuana



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2006)

pissed off India. Hey MarPassion probably knows a lot about this. He is in India.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/1385166.cms


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 25, 2006)

Dude, Mutt! I wish the hell someone would let me grow for profit!

I could change the GNP to weed.


----------

